# Drink Driving Commercials



## imurphy (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I've been over here a few months, and one thing I've thought of as strange are the drunk driving ads over here. Back home, our commercials for road safety, speeding, and drunk driving are a lot more effective and graphic. They have really woken people up to the dangers, as opposed to the ads I've seen over here which really seem to make a joke out of it, such as the guy driving in the car full of beer and being pulled over. 

So my question; Which do you think are most effective? The Ireland and UK ads or the US counterparts.

*BIG BIG WARNING: I've added the commercials as links. These are real ads that have been broadcast for years on Irish TV and are VERY graphic. Viewer discretion advised.*

*US Ads*
Buzzed Driving - House Party
Buzzed Driving - Ambulance
Over the Limit, Under Arrest

*Irish and UK ads*
Pay Attention
Wear a Seatbelt
Rear Seatbelts
Could You live with the shame?
Slow Down Boys


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 1, 2009)

I posted the UK and Irish ads a few years ago on many EMS forums. As I previously described it is a shame that U.S. is not as aggressive. Especially since the younger culture has became accustomed to less subtle techniques. 

I believe the U.K type has more "shock" value and makes one more aware of the horrible effects and outcomes. Shame, that no sponsor will endorse such. As well, the producers of the U.K. has won several awards for their representation. One problem though, I doubt the site for the U.K. ads will be available very long, they are very self protective and usually do not allow displays such as on Youtube very long. 

R/r 911


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 1, 2009)

I definately think the ads from across the pond are much more effective.  I had actually seen all but the last one that you posted.  US ad campaigns are pretty lame.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is a New Zealand one for you to look at....

http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjn2JKrlkcU

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry... got looking into a few more and thought I'd add them!

http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=moXmOLRQ_-A&feature=related
http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=IF6Kl0XYEIk&feature=related
http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=sydo57RPbuA&feature=related
http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=63tW-UHMltM&feature=related
http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=cw0MNGxSSi4&feature=related

Enjoynz


----------



## motownems (Jan 1, 2009)

I found a few more... I think they are all from the UK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCM62bP2YKg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FcuF8tTzFU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTXTXxJ27Z4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvC6RryUn0Y&NR=1


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 1, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Over the Limit, Under Arrest



LOL, what the hell?


----------



## Scout (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTXTXxJ27Z4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvja-PA5Egc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvqDrvXDADI


and the new ones out, the ones from Dr.Lane are worth a watch
http://www.rsa.ie/NEWS/News/Crashed_Lives_2008.html


----------



## imurphy (Jan 1, 2009)

Scout said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvqDrvXDADI
> 
> 
> and the new ones out, the ones from Dr.Lane are worth a watch
> http://www.rsa.ie/NEWS/News/Crashed_Lives_2008.html



I'd heard about that one from my sister when she was over for Christmas. I hadn't seen it before!


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2ft9bTgxio


----------



## Medic (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXI8-_9FrB4&feature=related


----------



## Medic (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m3nQWmgU8E&feature=related 

The last image my not be suitable for younger viewers.


----------



## be_THE_B (Jan 2, 2009)

The UK ads, I agree, are a lot more effective than the US. Those commercials, lets face it, are scary. Compared to our nice little ones here which don't get the point across.


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 2, 2009)

*Great adds I like those from Ireland and the UK.*


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 2, 2009)

US commercials are oatmeal-bland, seemingly in the name of political correctness and making sure no one is offended. (Probably the same thing, but I choose to rant the way I want too...lol) A real shame. I make sure that my boys and their friends see the UK versions to make sure the points are made.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 3, 2009)

My only gripe is why does half of those ads feature teenagers making out? You'd think it was a straight-to-DVD slasher flick.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 3, 2009)

Well it's the way teenagers are, and the target audience is the younger drivers really!


----------

